# Commande groupée pour achat sacoche iPad CaseCrown



## doudouesig (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Ayant mon iPad depuis 1 semaine, je cherche depuis une sacoche iPad adapté à son gabarit.

Après recherche et n'ayant rien trouvé en France qui me plaise, j'ai trouvé une sacoche iPad intéressante de la marque californienne CaseCrown et non importée en France. (à ma connaissance)

Il s'agit de la sacoche 'iPad Vertical Mobile Messenger Bag' en noir (la version marron chocolat est en rupture de stock) qui est une sacoche qui parait de bonne qualité et adapté à l'iPad tout en pouvant mettre ses accessoires... 
Le design est simple mais sympa et surtout la sacoche parait très utile.




Pour plus d'infos : [url]http://www.casecrown.com/ipad-vertical-mobile-messenger-bag-black[/url]

Le prix est pour l'instant de 34.21$ au lieu de 68.99$ ce qui me parait très intéressant.

Mais comme c'est une entreprise américaine, il y a des frais de ports assez important. 
C'est pourquoi je vous propose pour ceux qui seraient intéressés de faire une commande groupée afin de diminuer le prix de la sacoche.

De plus il y a aussi 15% de réduction, ce qui fait qu'à partir de 10 sacoches, la réduction rembourse les frais de ports.

Donc plus on sera nombreux, moins la sacoche sera cher.

Pour exemple :
       - pour 10 sacoches : cela revient à 34.62$
       - pour 20 sacoches : cela revient à 33.38$   ....

Le colis serait envoyé par USPS Priority Mail International, le délai est donc d'environ 10 jours (il me semble).

Si vous êtes intéressés, merci de me le dire via MP.
En espérant trouver des intéressés.


----------



## ikeke (2 Juin 2010)

Très sympa cette sacoche en effet, avec 10$ de frais de ports, ca reste encore correct je trouve.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2012)

Je la trouve super belle en effet. Et les frais de port me semblent assez intéressants.

En plus, le redispatchage en France risque de coûter quasiment le même prix au final


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2012)

Quand à moi j'ai rarement vu quelque chose d'aussi moche depuis longtemps.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2012)

EUH. Tu trouves. Les couleurs ? Le design ? Qu'est ce que tu trouves si moche que ça ?

Par contre, les frais de port ne sont pas de 10 $, mais de 30. Donc, oui, ça change beaucoup de chose du coup


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2012)

Les couleurs passe encore, le orange j'en vois souvent 
mais la forme et le design non merci. On dirait un baise en ville de mauvaise qualité.

j'utilise pour ma part un sac à dos Brenthaven fait pour mon 17 pouces. Bon d'accord les prix ne sont pas les mêmes, mais il a 10 ans, et malgré ses nombreux déplacements il est comme neuf.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai aussi un sac a dos pour un grand MacBook. Mais là, on parle d'une sacoche pour iPad.

Perso, j'aime le design. Comme quoi, chacun ses goûts


----------



## Ealdu (18 Juin 2012)

Il fait penser au " rush en ville" de Beez.

Ceci dit il semble bien pratique!


----------

